# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

*ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*​ *تابع المعنى الأول للإيمان: الثقـــــــــة *Παρρησίαν
* تابع (2) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة
(أ) عــــــــــدو الصــــــــــــــــلاة الأول: الشـــــــــــــــك
(ب) **[FONT=&quot]علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك** 
*[/FONT](للرجوع للجزء الأول من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا) 
(للرجوع للجزء الثاني من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا)
(للرجوع للجزء الثالث من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا)
(للرجوع للجزء الرابع من المعنى أضغط: هُنـــــــــــــا)​[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot](أ) عدو الصلاة الأول هو الشك :[/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]فالشك تأتي بلفظتين لفظة [ [FONT=&quot]άπιστἱα[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]apistia[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ] تعني عدم الثقة وعدم الجدارة، وعدم التصديق؛ ولفظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]άπιστέω [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]apisteo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) = سيء الظن، لا يُصدق، عنيد، وباختصار يأتي المعنى العام للشك بمعنى لا يؤتمن أو لا يُعتمد عليه، والشك في الكتاب المقدس عموماً يعني كل ما هو ضد اليقين، أو ما هو ناتج من الخوف وزعزعة النفس في مواقفها مع الله تحت أي سبب ما...
أما عموماً كلمة الشك في القاموس الإنجليزي يأتي كالتالي:
[/FONT][/FONT]                                          doubt ( Type: noun - Domain: feelings & emotions ) : uncertainty of mind or of feelings​اِرْتِيَاب  -   شَكّ​
doubt ( Type: verb - Domain: feelings & emotions ) : to think that something is not true; to not trust or have confidence in someone​ شَكَّ​ 
doubt ( Type: Verb - Domain: General ) : ​ شَكّ  في​ 
doubt ( Type: Verb - Domain: General ) : ​ اِرْتابَ في , اِشْتَبَهَ في أو بِـ أو في أمْرِه , اِمْتَرَى في , وَقَفَ في المَسْألَة​ 
doubt ( Type:  - Domain:  ) : ​دَخْل , رَيْب , شَكّ , شُبْهَة , ظَنّ , مُرْيَة , مِرَاء , مِرْيَة​ 
عموماً قد ينصب الشك على جميع أنواع المدركات الحسية فيكون إما شكاً فلسفياً عقلانياً، وإما يكون شكاً نفسانياً ووجدانياً مرضياً، إما أن يكون شكاً اجتماعياً في الآخرين بسبب خبرات سابقة، أو يكون عدم أمان وزعزعة الثقة في آخر، تحت يا إما سبب وهمي مرضي، أو بسبب تعامل ما معهم أدى لهذا الشك بسبب ظروف خاصة، أو عدم ثقة في النفس أو حالة أرتياب في الآخر تؤدي إلى زعزعة الثقة فيه، هذا هو المعنى العام بالنسبة للشك.​ [FONT=&quot]____________________

عموماً، عادة ما يتراءى لنا أن الشك هو درجة بسيطة من درجات الخوف، إلا أن العكس هو الصحيح، لأن الخوف هو مظهر من مظاهر عجز المعرفة. أما الشك فهو خطية موجهة ضد الله مباشرة، لأنه تعبير واضح عن عدم الثقة الكاملة في الله، فهو عدم تصديق وعود الله ! [ وأما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى ] (عبرانيين  11 :  1)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فالشك عادة بل في الأساس هو الذي يولد الخوف. لأن الشك هو ابتداء ضعف الثقة بالله، وأما الخوف فهو الابتعاد عن الله، فبطرس الرسول لما رأى الريح شديدة قدَّر بمعرفته وحساباته الشخصية أنه لا يستطيع أن يُكمل المسير فخاف وابتدأ يغرق.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والسرّ الرئيسي المباشر في عجز إيمان القديس بطرس هو أنه شك في أمر الرب وهذا ما كشفه له السيد الرب بوضوح شديد ومباشر:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][ يا سيد إن كنت أنت هو فمُرني أن آتي إليك على الماء. فقال: تعالَ. فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء ليأتي إلى يسوع، ولما *رأى *الريح شديدة *خاف*، وإذ ابتدأ يغرق صرخ قائلاً: يا رب نجني. ففي الحال مد يسوع يده وأمسك به وقال لهُ: يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت ؟ ] (أنظر مت14: 28 – 31)[/FONT]  
[FONT=&quot]ولذلك نجد أن القديس يعقوب الرسول يوضح أن أي شك أو ارتياب يعتري سؤالنا وطلبتنا من الله، فإنه يكون سبباً رئيسياً لحرماننا من نوال أي ثمرة لجاهدنا في حياتنا الروحية أو حتى استجابة صلواتنا، أو إنقاذنا من حرب عدو الخير ونصرتنا الحقيقية على الشر وفساد هذا الدهر [ ولكن ليطلب *غير مرتاب البتَّة*، لأن المرتاب يُشبه موجاً من البحر تُخبطه الريح وتدفعهُ، فلا يظن ذلك الإنسان أنه ينال شيئاً من عند الرب ] (يعقوب1: 6 و7)[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو سر عدم استجابة صلواتنا وقت المحن والمشقات وضيقة عدو الخير وعدم النصرة باسم الرب وقوته، لأننا نرتاب في عطية الله وليس لنا ثقة في شخصه محب البشر، والسؤال الذي يتبادر في الذهن في تلك اللحظة، هل من المعقول الله يغفر لي (أن كانت هناك خطية)، أو هل من المعقول الله يسمع لي انا الخاطي، أو من أنا لكي يسمع لي الله، وبالتالي وفي هذا الوقت نبحث عن نجاتنا عند الناس، وعند الرؤساء ونظن أنهم قادرين على حمياتنا من كل المخاطر: [ فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه ] (عبرانيين  4 :  16)، [ وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده انه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا ] (1يوحنا  5 :  14)[/FONT]

​*[FONT=&quot](ب) علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك :[/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]في الحقيقة أن علامة فاعلية الإيمان وقوته وإسقاط الشك من قلب الإنسان هو المثابرة والمواظبة والمداومة على الصلاة ، فإن المثابرة بالصلاة هي الحجارة التي يُشاد عليها بناء الإيمان الحي ويُغذيه، لأن بالصلاة وكشف القلب أمام الله عن احتياج لتقوية الإيمان والإصرار على عطية الإيمان الحي، ينال الإنسان إن كانت هذه هي شهوة قلبه، لأن هذه الطلبة على الأخص هي حسب مشيئة الله، لأن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه، والإيمان النابض بالرجاء الحي والراسخ هو عطية الله، إذ أن الله يكشف لقلب الإنسان عن شخصه ليؤمن به، لأن إعلان الله في قلب الإنسان هو أساس الإيمان، فيؤمن الإنسان بالله مخلصه وينال من الله قوة الإيمان فينمو ويتقدم ويزداد إيمانه يوماً بعد يوم إن غذاه بالصلاة ولم يهملها، لأن الصلاة تزيد الإيمان وتشعله ... [ فقال الرسل للرب زد إيماننا ] (لوقا  17 :  5)، وهذه صلاة حقيقية نبعها احتياج القلب الشديد.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ إن الرب يُطيل أناته علينا ويمتحن إيمان مشيئتنا ومحبتنا لهُ امتحاناً. فيجب علينا أن نُزيد اجتهادنا ومثابرتنا في طلب النعم والمواهب، مؤمنين وواثقين ثقة كاملة بأن الله أمين في وعده وهو يُعطي نعمته للذين يُداومون على الطلب بإيمان إلى المنتهى صابرين بغير تقلقل ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول الأب يوحنا كاسيان : [ قد تأكد تماماً أن صلاته لن تُستجاب ! ومن هو هذا البائس ؟: هو الذي يُصلي ولا يؤمن أنه سيحصُل على جواب ]، وطبعاً ليس أي سؤال يُستجاب من الله، والقديس باسيليوس الكبير يوضح لك بقوله: [ إذا كان سؤال حسب مشيئة الله ومرضاته، فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله. الرب نفسه لكي يلفت نظرنا إلى هذا قال مَثل الرجل الذي تحصَّل على الخبز في نصف الليل من صديقه بلجاجته (لو11: 5) ][/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول الأب يوحنا الدمشقي: [ وحتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود وترغب، حصلت على المنفعة. لأن عدم نوالك ما تشتهي يُفيد غالباً أنك نلت أحسن مما اشتهيت ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [ الله يعرف الساعة بالضبط التي إذا ما أعطانا فيها الشيء يكون حينئذٍ ذا نفع لنا. الطفل يُصيح ويغضب ليأخذ السكين ! والمحبة الأبوية تأبى إعطاءه إياها. هكذا الرب يُعاملنا مثل هذا، فهو يُعطينا أحسن مما نطلب ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول أيضاً: [ إذا أخذنا ما نطلبه أو لم نأخذه يجب أن نبقى في الصلاة. ليتنا نشكر ليس فقط حينما نأخذ ولكن حينما لا نأخذ أيضاً. لأننا لا نعرف ما هو الصالح لنا بل الله. لذا فيجب أن نعتبر الأخذ وعدم الأخذ نعمة متعادلة ونشكر الله من أجل هذه وتلك ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ حينما تدوم طويلاً في الصلاة لا تقل إني لم أستفد شيئاً. لأنك ها قد استفدت بالفعل الاتصال والثبوت في شركة غير منقطعة معهُ ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت (عاش في روسيا 1829 – 1908م): [ ارفع نظر قلبك الداخلي إلى الله. واستوثق من رؤيته ملياً ثم أسأل منه ما تشاء باسم يسوع المسيح فسيُعطى لك، وفي لحظة يتم طلبك. لأنه في دقائق رِفْعِة إيمانك الصادق به، يصير اتحادك معه.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وحينئذٍ ما تطلبه يكون لك حسب مشيئته، سواء كان من أجل خلاصك أنت أو لقرابينك، لأنك في هذه اللحظة تكون شريك الألوهية باتحادك الروحي مع الله [ أنا قلت إنكم آلهة ] (مز82: 6) ( يقصد هنا بنوتنا لله في المسيح بسبب اتحادنا بالمسيح الكلمة ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في ذلك الوقت لا يكون بينك وبين الله شيء، لا مسافة زمنية ولا مكانية. وحالما تنطق بكلماتك يكون سماعها فاستجابتها وتحقيقها ! " لأنه قال فكان. هو أمر فصار " (مز33: 9). ألم يكن هذا هو الحال بالضبط في تحويل الأسرار المقدسة ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ويقول أيضاً: [ حينما تُصلي إلى الله من كل قلبك فأنت في الواقع تُحدث الله ليس كأنه خارج عنك، بل هو في داخلك وفي عمق قلبك: " يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه " (يوحنا 6: 56) ][/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]عموماً باختصار شديد وتركيز، يقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت: [ الأمانة هي مفتاح كنوز الله. وهي تسكن القلوب البسيطة الرحومة التي تُصدق وتؤمن " كل شيء مستطاع لدى المؤمن ".[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإيمان هو فم الروح، كلما انفتح بسخاء انسكبت فيه الينابيع الإلهية؛ آه .. ! ليت هذا الفم يكون على الدوام مفتوحاً، فلا تحبسه شفتا الشك وعدم الإيمان فتنحبس عنا كثرة أنعام الله.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلما فغرت فاك وأخلصت بأمانتك في قدرة الله اللانهائية، انفتح قلب الله لك بالجود والسخاء ] [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نصغي لكلمة الرب يسوع لمريم قبل أن يُقيم لعازر قائلاً لها ولنا بالضرورة [ قال لها يسوع ألم أقل لك أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ] (يوحنا  11:  40)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]_________________يتبــــــــــع_________________
والعنوان القادم هو: *3**- **[FONT=&quot]ثقة ويقين بفرح وغلبة العالم[/FONT]*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2012)

*اه ما اعجب خفاياك يا الهنا وما اعظم من يؤمن بها!!! الشيخ الروحانى يوحنا سابا*

*موضوع جميل ربنا معاك ويباركك ... متابعه*


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اه ما اعجب خفاياك يا الهنا وما اعظم من يؤمن بها!!! الشيخ الروحانى يوحنا سابا*
> 
> *موضوع جميل ربنا معاك ويباركك ... متابعه*



ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا قوة في الإنسان الباطن ويُزيد إيماننا
كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الإيمان الحي، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة تملأ قلبك فرحاً وسلاماً آمين
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوعك رائع جدا يا استاذى 
وفعلا بستفاد منه كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتكم يا إخوتي الأحباء في شخص ربنا يسوع
ولنُصلي في الروح القدس حتى ننال قوة الإيمان الحي والثقة الحقيقية في الله برنا
كونوا معاً مُعافين في قوة الإيمان الراسخ والحي العامل بالمحبة آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

إذا كنت في كل صلاة اقول *مؤمناً*: يا رب لتكن مشيئتك..

فكيف لي أن أشك او أن أرتاب في عطية الله ومحبته.

ربنا يبارك عملك أخي أيمن.


أذكرني في صلواتك.

.


.


----------



## amgd beshara (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الرب يعطينا ان نحيا و نثبت في روح الصلاة دائما في ايمان غير مرتاب 
شكرا استاذي 
موضوع رائع و غني باقوال الاباء 
الرب يبارك و يتمم خدمتك بنعمته


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وهبنا الله معاً قوة الصلاة المتواضعة في ثقة اليقين لأننا نُصلي باسم ربنا يسوع في الروح القدس حسب مسرة الله أبينا وسيد كل أحد
كونوا معافين في سرّ التقوى وقيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذي كالعاده طبعااا مواضيعك تحففه
عجبني وعجبني جداا الاقوال
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك 
​


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------

